# Canada??



## carlyjones (Mar 27, 2016)

Anyone here live in Canada! I was curious where you purchase/order your supplies! I'm brand new, haven't even made a batch yet! I'm beginning to compile all my goodies.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 27, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the addiction!  Weekends are a bit slow around here. More so even because of it being Resurrection Sunday, but I am sure that some of our resident Canadians will be along later. I live in Michigan and buy my oils from columbusfoods.com.


----------



## carlyjones (Mar 27, 2016)

It currently is an addiction, and I haven't even started yet!


----------



## Natural20 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Hello from Canada *

Hi! I'm in BC. I currently get my supplies from Canwax.com , http://www.aquariusaroma-soap.com , or my favorite is http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com . All have a very easy online website, good prices and reasonable shipping.

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## Misschief (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm in BC, too and get mine mostly from Voyageur as well. I've been very happy with their service.

Natural20, I've never heard of Canwax. Thank you for another site to check out.


----------



## Natural20 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Suppliers in BC*

Canwax is out of Ontario. I get my essential oils from there and some fragrance oils. I like there pictures. Silly I know.

My favorite for oils that I can't get from the store is Voyageur.

Cheers.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Carly, glad you found the forum. Welcome!


----------



## carlyjones (Mar 27, 2016)

All the way over here in the east coast! Newfoundland 

That was also supposed to read certainly, not currently haha. 

Thanks so much for your suggestions!


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm in BC, but we are looking to move to Newfoundland in 5 years, yaaaaay! I currently buy from Voyageur in BC, but also Candora and New Directions Aromatics, which are both in Ontario, soa little closer to home for you.


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2017)

I get most of my supplies from New Direction Aromatics - they have some  of the cheaper essential oils that I have seen around. If I am not  mistaken, they are down near Toronto! I have only had pleasant  experiences purchasing from them and they usually package everything  extra good with lots and lots of bubble wrap.  https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/
And welcome!


----------

